
Ask HN: Snapchat employee vesting schedule - sajid
After the first year 10% vests; by the end of the second year, another 20% has vested in gradually increasing allotments; another 30% vests through the course of the third year. The final 40% vests through the fourth year.<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theinformation.com&#x2F;loyalty-pays-off-for-snapchat-employees?shared=73eee1
======
seattle_spring
My last company's retention package after their [bad] acquisition had this
vesting schedule. The company knew damn well that most people would leave or
be forced out before the 3rd year, and that's exactly what happened. This sort
of vesting is the most employee-unfriendly bullshit out there. If I was made
an offer with this sort of schedule I would immediately decline and look
elsewhere.

------
scalesolved
Guess a lot of people aren't going to pass their performance reviews in their
3rd year.

------
mindvirus
This is where you negotiate a high signing bonus. Amazon does something
similar- their offers vest 5-15-40-40, but they include a signing bonus and
guaranteed first year bonus to offset it. So with a schedule like this, I
would suggest figuring out how much money you want to make per year, and
negotiate a signing bonus to hit that number.

~~~
seattle_spring
For senior+ engineers this means a first-year signing bonus of more than six
figures. Is Amazon really willing to pony up this sort of cash up front?

